#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-25
<h00k> hello friends
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-26
<Cheesehead> h00k: Say, don't we have the monthly meeting TOMORROW NIGHT AT 9 PM?
<h00k> indeed!
<h00k> It's snowing here.
<h00k> Cheesehead: yeah, tomorrow!
<h00k> I'm sending out a reminder in a bit.
<h00k> so
<h00k> LoCo Monthly meeting tonight
<h00k> agenda: Becoming an official LoCo
<h00k> uh
<h00k> meet-and-greet
<h00k> cool, I have 4 things.
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/250/detail/
<h00k> 5
<h00k> there we go.
<h00k> Hi, bigbash
<bigbash> Hi!
<bigbash> I didn't realize my virtual server was offline until now
<bigbash> Nice I can actually make the meeting tonight h00k
<h00k> sweet.
<h00k> because it's at 9?
<h00k> bigbash: ^
<bigbash> yea that and v-ball is early today
<bigbash> h00k, you guys use VMWare, right?
<h00k> bigbash: yes
<bigbash> Any recommendations for learning vSphere 5?  My mastering VMWare vSphere 5 book should be here today
<h00k> bigbash: I haven't actually touched vSphere 5, I read some 'what's new'
<h00k> but we have 4.1 on our stuff at the moment
<bigbash> ah ok
<h00k> bigbash: If you have the funding, I did the VMWare 4.1 setup, install, configure course for 5 days and learned a *ton*
<bigbash> I may check with work to see if I can do that.
<bigbash> we are going from physical to VM in like a month
<h00k> in fact, I think they have the 5 course
<h00k> now
<h00k> and then you could take the exam and get cert'ed
<bigbash> hmmm
<bigbash> I might do that
<h00k> It was worth it for me/work, anyway.
<h00k> I take the 4.1 cert on Nov 11, then I'd like to do the 'what's new' course and get 5 cert'd
<h00k> bigbash: this is the one I did: http://mylearn.vmware.com/mgrreg/courses.cfm?ui=www_edu&a=one&id_subject=19919
<bigbash> h00k, did you do the online course?
<h00k> bigbash: I did a physical course, actually
<h00k> meatspace
<bigbash> ah
<h00k> bigbash: it was over in the Twin Cities
<h00k> bigbash: I'm pretty sure you have to attend a physical class to get the cert
<bigbash> darn
<h00k> speaking of cosmicpizza, I just threw one in the oven.
<Cheesehead> Ha! I just missed a viloin lesson becasue my spouse took *both* cars today. (She's good!)
<h00k> Sweet.
<h00k> wait, what?
 * Cheesehead created a new musical instrument, the viloin
<Cheesehead> I took car #1 this morning.
<h00k> How did she manage to take both cars?
<Cheesehead> Later, she took car #2 and met me someplace.
<h00k> oho.
<Cheesehead> Together, we returned.
<Cheesehead> Now, she took away car #1.
<Cheesehead> And I am a pedestrian.
<Cheesehead> We both forgot to retrieve car #2.
<Cheesehead> But claiming "She took them both" sounds better, doesn;t it?
<Cheesehead> Better than "I can't remeber where I park, then wander away"
<h00k> it happens...yeah.
<h00k> on that note, I'm leaving to _drive_ home
 * Cheesehead shakes fist in the air "Hogan!!!!!!"
<Cheesehead> Yeah, obscure references to 45-year-old sitcoms. That's good humor.
<h00k> okay, and now to hack my HP Touchpad
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-27
<h00k> hi!
<h00k> From my HP touchpad
<h00k> running Android
<Cheesehead> Hello, Andriod
<Cheesehead> Or even Android
<Cheesehead> (Congratulations)
<h00k> thanks
<h00k> it was quite easy, actually.
<Cheesehead> is is stable enough for you to lead the meeting from it?
<h00k> apparently we'll see
<h00k> I have three backups
<h00k> not including Brittany's stuff
<emefarr_> Hi, all.   Brittany = Mrs. H00k?
<h00k> yep ;)
<h00k> hello
<emefarr_> Finally able to attend one of these.
<h00k> welcome, we haven'tmet
<emefarr_> No. Live from beautiful downtown Kimberly, WI.  Don't blink as your passing through.   ;)
<h00k> thanks for coming, has the timing been bad?
<emefarr_> Not at all.  Tere's been more work than life lately.
<h00k> we have another gentleman here from Kimberly
<emefarr_> Really?
<h00k> not her today, but he's occasionally around
<h00k> Mr. Jones
<emefarr_> I'm hoping to be a little more active in the group.
<h00k> excellent.
<h00k> we can talk about you'd like to get involved during the meeting
<h00k> how*
<emefarr_> Sounds good.
 * Cheesehead opens his pizza and pours his $Beverage
<h00k> did you bring enoug?
 * Cheesehead shares the more-than-adequate pizza around the room
<h00k> for all of us?
<Cheesehead> I have more pizza under my chair
<emefarr_> thanks, man.
<h00k> cool, lets start.
<nickmoeck> Hi everybody!
 * h00k grabs agenda
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/250/detail/
<h00k> there we are
<h00k> hi, nickmoeck
<nickmoeck> how have things been going? been a while since I've been around
<h00k> let us start with a meet and greet. I am Anthony. I'm from Rhinelander. I am the LoCo contact
<h00k> i try to organize things!
<h00k> who wants next?
<nickmoeck> Hi, my name is Nick, and I'm an alcoholic
<nickmoeck> Oh wait, wrong meeting
<emefarr_> I'm maurie. From Kimberly, WI
<h00k> hi Nick
<h00k> :)
<nickmoeck> Nick, from Milwaukee
<emefarr_> I think that Nick and I will get along just fine.
<Cheesehead> I'm Ian. I live in Milwaukee. I do the Milwaukee Ubuntu Hour and the Tuesday/Thursday Night IRC hangouts
<h00k> it is a good time!
 * Cheesehead scribbles information about nickmoeck, furtively plaaning to guilt him into attending the MKE Ubuntu Hour
<nickmoeck> Heh
<nickmoeck> Might be able to make it to the next one, whenever that is
<h00k> also, Cheesehead is the note taker
<h00k> and does Team Reports
<Cheesehead> and pizza
<h00k> that, too
<h00k> kinda bring us to item 2.
<h00k> I'm going to send out a survey of interest
<h00k> to...survey what people are inteesred in
<h00k> then we can plan things around those things, and it will be fun.
<h00k> sound cool?
<Cheesehead> +1
<nickmoeck> Good idea
<h00k> i like reporting bugs, testing, and physical meet ups
<h00k> and online met ups
<h00k> meet, rather
<h00k> anyone else?
<h00k> What are you interested in?
<Cheesehead> This is a topic that affects future LoCo approval, too
<h00k> YES!
<h00k> Point 3.
<nickmoeck> I thought we were already an approved LoCo?
<h00k> nope
<emefarr_> reporting bugs & testing as well
<h00k> not officially
<h00k> cool.
<Cheesehead> when we talk about 'bugs', are we talking discovering, triaging, patching, testing...?
<nickmoeck> I've kinda gotten interested in packaging lately, though I absolutely suck at it
<Cheesehead> +1 for a packaging tutorial session
<h00k> cool.
<emefarr_> 3 out of 4 - discover, triage, test
<Cheesehead> I believe ripps wanted in on that action, if I recall...
<Cheesehead> (packaging action)
<h00k> discover, for me, and reporting them
<h00k> yes
<h00k> he's been mentionex on omgubuntu a few times
<nickmoeck> Am I just one of the lucky ones who almot never runs into bugs?
<nickmoeck> *almost
<h00k> i test beta stuff stupidly early for that
<emefarr_> I have this habit of using alphas as production so I see a few bugs
<h00k> me too
<Cheesehead> I was seriously hammered by bug 858122 last week upon upgrade
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<emefarr_> despite that ubuntu alphas tend to be more stable than ms releases
<h00k> and you were able to recover? I hit that one early, too
<Cheesehead> so...reporting bugs from testing alphas? Is that where our consensus is leading?
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> and packaging
<Cheesehead> h00k: recovery is possible. The solution in comment #22 is a 100% fix for me.
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> mine was fixed during a package upgrade during alphas
<Cheesehead> So should we have somebody spearhead a few bug sessions and somebody else a few poackage sessions? Send around tenative plans on e-mail?
<h00k> the more things we do to help the community as a whole, the better chance we have of getting approved
<h00k> yep
<h00k> I can do a bug reporting session sometime
<h00k> and if you want to help, emefarr_
<emefarr_> I'll do whay I can to help
<emefarr_> what
<Cheesehead> Training session? Or hang-out-and-break-it-together session?
<emefarr_> Well, I seem to have a gift for the "break it" part.   ;)
<Cheesehead> (convenient to get a bug confirmed quickly!)
<h00k> both, i have one that would work, a bug
<nickmoeck> I'd help out with the packaging session, except I *really* have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to packaging. I'm surprised my packages even work
<h00k> i reported it yesterday.
<Cheesehead> I have a .tar.gz that I'd love to try to package.
<h00k> nickmoek: perfect. maybe we could bring someone else in for a tutorial, too
<h00k> a dev or something, a guest
<nickmoeck> Also I've only ever built packages for a set of python and PHP scripts, so I have no clue how to do packages for compiled code :P
<Cheesehead> Ask for an interested trainer on the e-mail list?
<h00k> yep
<h00k> cool, that is on our to-do list
<h00k> anything else to add?
<Cheesehead> Yes...
<h00k> gogogo
<Cheesehead> So [action] h00k to lead a bug-reporting session ??
<h00k> yes
<h00k> affirmative
<Cheesehead> and [action] h00k to request a trainer for packaging tutorial on the e-mail list??
<h00k> inded
<Cheesehead> OK, thanks.
<h00k> indeed, rather.
<h00k> previous, [action] h00k to send survey and gather data
<h00k> yes
 * Cheesehead makes notes
<h00k> anything else?
<Cheesehead> No
<h00k> emefarr_:  if i could get yur email...is your contact info on Launchpad?
<emefarr_> yes
<h00k> cool. what alias?
<h00k> Ch
<emefarr_> emefarr@yahoo.com   emefarr = initials   em 4 maurie   ;)
<h00k> Cheesehead: I ask you to mention going for your Membership! Also, I'd like to attend
<h00k> coool.
<Cheesehead> h00k: I'm sending out an announcement tomorrow or so. Meeting on the first, 3PM
<h00k> ok.
<h00k> next..i think it would be cool to have polos
<Cheesehead> Wait, waht about getting approved?
<emefarr_> Cheesehead: what do I need to do to help nominate you?
<emefarr_> for membership
<Cheesehead> emefarr_: I'll tell you after the meeting!
<h00k> ohnoh
<emefarr_> ok
<Cheesehead> I was looking over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<Cheesehead> I think we're close.
<h00k> i have started a wiki from the getting approved template, we can add on s we go, a resume  of sorts
<h00k> let me find it
<Cheesehead> I think we're good on "Resources" (IRC, e-amil list, etc)
<Cheesehead> I think we're good on "Membership", especially since h00k just weeded out the old lists
<Cheesehead> I think we need to refine "Roadmap" a little
<Cheesehead> (Much of which will come from the survey results)
<h00k> yes
<Cheesehead> And I think we're getting there on "Experience"
<Cheesehead> We did the Global Jam events
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/ApprovalApplication
<Cheesehead> Rick did the seminars
<h00k> there we go.
 * Cheesehead shuts up and reads
<Cheesehead> How do you want to do Roadmap? Edit the wiki? E-mail comments?
<h00k> thebLaunchpad  membership list is accurate, yes. i think e had another ezpire the other day thoug
<h00k> h
<h00k> lag...
<h00k> i think editing the wiki is okay, we can always check revision history, etc
<Cheesehead> Since we have notes, we can fill in Experience. I can have a lot of that ready for you in the next couple days
<h00k> awesome.
<Cheesehead> Deadline for revisions and suggestions?
<h00k> two weeks
<Cheesehead> Tentative goal for submitting the application?
<h00k> giving survey time tobeaccounted for
<h00k> hm...
<h00k> three weeks?
<Cheesehead> You want someone from locoteams to give it a health check first?
<h00k> one week to polish, we should meet in 2 weeks
<h00k> yes, absolutely
<Cheesehead> OK
 * Cheesehead shuts up so others can speak!
<h00k> sound ok?
<h00k> anyoneelse?
<emefarr_> sounds good
<h00k> this spacebar is hard to find sometimes.
<h00k> apologies.
<h00k> nickmoek?
<h00k> nickmoeck*
<nickmoeck> Oh, hi. Sorry, was distracted
<h00k> no prob :)
<nickmoeck> I think we'll have no problem getting accepted
<h00k> i hope :)
<h00k> then we're cool.
<h00k> and....cool people need shirts!
<nickmoeck> Indeed!
<h00k> if we had a cool idea for a logo...
<h00k> we could get sweet polos
<h00k> hint hint. if anyone is ok at The Gimp, we could have another call for art on the Mailing lisyt
<nickmoeck> I might have some time to try drawing something up.  Just something basic. Ubuntu logo inside the outline of the state or something similar
<h00k> or like the ubuntu logo textwith Wisconskn after, then the circle offriends
<h00k> 
<emefarr_> no ubuntu logo inside a packer-badger-brewer logo?   ;)
<h00k> something cool, yeah
<nickmoeck> emefarr_: I was actually thinking of how something like that would look lol
<emefarr_> you'll have to do it, though nick - i can't draw even WITH computer help!
<h00k> lol
<nickmoeck> Honestly, I think it would end up looking pretty bad
<emefarr_> way too many colors
<nickmoeck> Yeah
<h00k> cool. i can also send that out. QUICK, someone invent a deadline! A month? Few weeks?
<nickmoeck> plus I don't think we want to imply any kind of sponsorship/approval of the teams
<nickmoeck> of/by
<nickmoeck> Well, a logo is pretty simple. I'd say 2 weeks or so
<emefarr_> ubuntu logo superimposed on a Cheesehead?   ;)
<h00k> cool.
<nickmoeck> yes!
<nickmoeck> or.... ubuntu logo made out of cheese
<emefarr_> even better
<h00k> oho.
<h00k> anything else for this subject?
<h00k> we'll need to figure out where to get them and pricing, too
<nickmoeck> although there are cheap options online, I'd say we should support local Wisconsin businesses and try to find someplace in Madison or Milwaukee that can do it for a reasonable price
<h00k> I concur
<emefarr_> agreed
<h00k> anyone care to volunteer?
<h00k> to seek one ouy?
<h00k> t
<h00k> Cheesehead: anything else for this?
<Cheesehead> Not tonight
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> and...new member wiki.
<Cheesehead> I liked what js did last month
<h00k> we started well on this, yeah
<Cheesehead> I suspect a lot of it can actually be on the main wiki page; it needn't be separate
<h00k> i agree, i think the wiki needs an overhaul
<h00k> and this is part, most, of it.
<Cheesehead> I can work up a sample overhaul page next week
<h00k> progress here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam2
<h00k> thus far
<Cheesehead> Ah, you saw that...
<h00k> ;)
<h00k> is that bad?
<Cheesehead> No. Nothing on a wiki is private.
<h00k> it was linked by someone somewhere, i forget
<h00k> it is nice so far, anyway.
<Cheesehead> I'll resume working on it
<h00k> Cheesehead, feel free, js got us some nice steps
<h00k> cool.
<h00k> Anything else for the evening?
 * Cheesehead looks out the window
<emefarr_> nothing from me other that I can hopefully attend on a more regular basis
<h00k> [action] Cheesehead to update  a delraft of the wiki
<h00k> what happened there.
<h00k> emefarr_ thanks for coming, it is nice to meet you.
<emefarr_> nice to meet you as well!
<Cheesehead> emefarr_: To help nominate somebody for Ubuntu Membership, add a testimonial to their wiki page, and (if possible) show up to the IRC membership meeting. My wiki page is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cheesehead . The meeting date is Nov 1, 3 PM CDT in #ubuntu-meeting
<emefarr_> Cheesehead:  thanks!
 * Cheesehead runs out to his car. Early work tomorrow...
<emefarr_> same her - up at "quarter to why the heck am i up?"
<emefarr_> here
<h00k> Brittany is getting restless
<h00k> thanks, all!!
<h00k> see ya, nickmoeck
<h00k> Cool, sent the survey out officiall
<h00k> ty
<h00k> sans y.
 * Cheesehead just submitted the survey.
<h00k> Cool.
<h00k> There were a few that had answered around October 7 or so
 * h00k shrugs
<Cheesehead> [Idea] Perhaps our team can adopt and fix a papercut this cycle? There's a UDS session about how to reinvigorate the languishing project.
<Cheesehead> Call for volunteers: I happen to need an assistant or two for a couple IRC sessions I'm leading...date TBD, probably sometime in late November or December.
<Cheesehead> Don't need to know anything about the subject matter (one is How To Mentor, the other is How To Do A Post-Event Review)
<Cheesehead> I plan to do these as facilitated discussions instead of lecture, and I just need a shill or two in the audience to get the discussion warmed up...
<h00k> oi.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-28
<Cheesehead> oi?
<h00k> hi
 * h00k reads scrollback
<h00k> Cheesehead: send something to the mailing list about that, the papercuts
<Cheesehead> I will. Thowing them here first to see if there's any initial response.
<Cheesehead> I'm still going through the UDS schedule.
<Cheesehead> [Idea] Perhaps our team can convert a couple SysVinit jobs to Upstart? There's a UDS session about how 101 services that need to be converted. Good for anyone who wants to learn Upstart
<h00k> I'd help, somehow.
<h00k> or attempt to.
<Cheesehead> [Info] UDS Session on reviewing bug workflows: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-bug-workflows
<Cheesehead> That may herald changes to the current bug system
<Cheesehead> It follows up on inconsiostencies between how different teams handled some bugs, thereby preventing automation of those bugs.
<Cheesehead> [Info] UDS session on changing the method by which bugs appear on the Canonical engineers' radar...
<Cheesehead> That one may have a big effect on bug squad, and on the bugs we submit without patches.
 * Cheesehead sent e-mail to the list
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool, I saw it.
<Cheesehead> Wiki meeting page updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/Meetings
<Cheesehead> Wiki meeting minutes published: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20111026
<Cheesehead> h00k: You said you wanted a meeting in two weeks to go over the LoCo application, so I put on in for Wednesday, 9 November, 2100 CST. http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/266/detail/
<Cheesehead> h00k: When should our next Monthly Meeting be? Wed Nov 16 or Wed Nov 30?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-10-29
<Cheesehead> Wiki October reports page updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam/TeamReports/11/October
<Cheesehead> Updated the next meeting time on the Wiki.
<Cheesehead> Spent an hour cleaning up and improving https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam2
<Cheesehead> Anybody have shayonj's e-mail address? I'd like to get his input....
<tlm> Weird can't get sound out of either the speakers or headphone jack on an Acer Travelmate 2413LCi, LSHW = http://pastebin.com/dT4aHNbk APLAY and LPCI = http://pastebin.com/1TtPGvAA I found it junked, replaced the Broadcom wifi with an Intel card, oddly, the ethernet jack also doesn't work, not recognized by the router.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-10-25
<adueppen> oh gosh my Polari situation is getting progressively worse.
<tsimonq2> adueppen: now is the time! make the switch! XD
<adueppen> tsimonq2: sorry, I'm just too much of a GUI person. I'll just have to stick with Empathy or XChat for now.
<tsimonq2> or pidgin!
<tsimonq2> I usedthat before irssi
<adueppen> I've tried Pidgin a bit too, I'm just not the biggest fan since it lacks support for the fancy new notifications in GNOME 3.16
<tsimonq2> ahh GNOME...the worst ever XD
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu FTW!
<adueppen> I generally prefer GNOME for the kind of stuff I do.
<tsimonq2> :P
